# My Last 4 Years of Projects and Some Travel



## Hillbilly Castro (Aug 19, 2017)

imgur.com/a/ClCak

Added to my old blog I'm reviving after 4 years: https://portablehomestead.wordpress.com


----------



## paiche (Aug 19, 2017)

Hillbilly Castro said:


> imgur.com/a/ClCak
> 
> Added to my old blog I'm reviving after 4 years: https://portablehomestead.wordpress.com


This so cool! I didn't read it all yet but I'm gonna work at it, I love your mobile home project! I can relate. I rarely tell people what I'm working on anymore because I get the now predictable response far too often that I can't do it because of reason A B and C or that I don't know how or I'm just a dreamer. I'll never know why people want to disempower others just because its something they themselves wouldn't attempt.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Aug 29, 2017)

we're opening an articles section here soon, if you want to contribute an article about your trailer that would be super sweet...


----------

